# Steady Rest



## DavidDobbs (Oct 8, 2013)

Who has what Steady Rest?

Thinking of turning some bigger hollow forms.

Did you make your own? Buy one?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 8, 2013)

I made my own, roller blade wheels and plywood, works like a champ. Not too hard to fabricate. I don't have a picture of it, but I designed it after some that were posted on the internet. I'm actually on my second one. Used cheap wheels on the first and they crapped-out. Something I did on the second is used 5 wheels, or 5 points of support, I find it more stable and smoother running than 3 or 4.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 8, 2013)

I bought mine from Jeff Nicol back when he was making them... It's a tank. Rollerblade wheels are definitely the way to go. If I hadn't gotten one from him, I'd probably have made one as Barry did. I'm not set up to weld, so I would have used plywood as well.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks guys
I have my feelers out trying to find a couple angle rings.

Just looking for any ideas to do and not to do.

Barry did you use indoor wheels?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Nate Bos (Oct 9, 2013)

Lee valley sells clear high quality wheels just for this purpose for like $3.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 9, 2013)

I bought mine from the same guy who built my lathe. Great design and heavy duty. It also used roller blade wheels. I wouldn't know the difference between indoor and outdoor. If you were set up for the metal working it would be a fairly simple build. I'm just not set up for it nor do I know how to weld.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 9, 2013)

DavidDobbs said:


> Thanks guys
> I have my feelers out trying to find a couple angle rings.
> 
> Just looking for any ideas to do and not to do.
> ...


I didn't know there was a difference. Unless your talking about roller skates, that have flat surfaced wheels, they wouldn't work too good. I just took the wheels off my kids roller blades when they got tired of them, They are narrow and clear polyurethane. I see rollerblades at yard sales all the time for a few bucks. But the wheels new don't cost much either....


----------



## Dennis Ford (Oct 9, 2013)

You can get "angle rings" here:
http://www.mcmaster.com/#ring-flanges/=ov7vsz
I have purchased from them several times and will use them again.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 10, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> DavidDobbs said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys
> ...



No they are way softer, my son plays hockey and will play a pick up game of roller hockey from time to time. The indoor rinks dont like the hard wheels.
I will stop by the hockey store they are only $5-$6 each
Dave


----------



## TimR (Oct 10, 2013)

I cobbed one together based on Jeff Nicol's design that he shows on his website. Pic of Jeff Nicol's steadyrest
My welding is to ugly to show a pic of mine!

I too bought my flange ring from McMaster Carr, and I think I bought a 20" thinking about swing of lathe also 20". In hindsight, it would be better to go at least 2" larger on ring if you think you'd ever need a steady at the max of the lathe...kind of a scary thought...but just something to think about. 

My first steady was made of plywood, and though adequate, it can't compare to the rock steady steel angle ring design.


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 10, 2013)

TimR said:


> I cobbed one together based on Jeff Nicol's design that he shows on his website. Pic of Jeff Nicol's steadyrest
> My welding is to ugly to show a pic of mine!
> 
> I too bought my flange ring from McMaster Carr, and I think I bought a 20" thinking about swing of lathe also 20". In hindsight, it would be better to go at least 2" larger on ring if you think you'd ever need a steady at the max of the lathe...kind of a scary thought...but just something to think about.
> ...



Tim,
I've been limping along with a woefully inadequate steady rest, been looking at the various configs. in plywood and steel to upgrade, and this one is by far the most attractive to me. I have questions: Why would the square tubing "clamps" be welded to the extreme outside of the ring vs. on the flat face? Why two small machine screws to clamp to the bed? Every little adjustment requiring the hex key etc.? If the ring were mounted offset on the bed plate, one large knob or faucet handle thingy could loosen and tighten for adjustments. Can you tell me what the black wheel support arms are made of?
Thanks!!!
Mike Jones

(Edit:) I've visited the Wooden Nichol web site and have answered my own questions....disregard

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## TimR (Oct 10, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> Tim,
> I've been limping along with a woefully inadequate steady rest, been looking at the various configs. in plywood and steel to upgrade, and this one is by far the most attractive to me. I have questions: Why would the square tubing "clamps" be welded to the extreme outside of the ring vs. on the flat face? Why two small machine screws to clamp to the bed? Every little adjustment requiring the hex key etc.? If the ring were mounted offset on the bed plate, one large knob or faucet handle thingy could loosen and tighten for adjustments. Can you tell me what the black wheel support arms are made of?
> Thanks!!!
> Mike Jones
> ...


Well...I went and took some pics, so just don't laugh at my awful welds.  Mine may differ a bit from Jeff's.
My base support uses two beefy 1/2" or 5/8" (didn't measure) bolts that I had on hand, along with some nuts that got welded to the underside of the plate that floats in the slot of the bed. Use whatever is convenient here. Once I tighten mine down, there's typically no reason to adjust it till I'm done with it.

I can only speculate why Jeff's are welded to the outside, and I suspect it is to perhaps be able to bring the wheels out a bit further, but I don't think it would be by much vs what you are thinking, and what I did, to weld them to the flat area.


I can't comment on Jeff's support arms, but I used some 3/4" steel bar that was on hand, and with a little grinding on the corners, fit nicely in a 1" square tubing that is welded to the flat areas. I added a gusset to the back to help stiffen it up even more...I'm known for overkill. I think in hindsight that both the arms and supports could both be made from tubing, but I like that no matter how many times I cinch on the eyebolts to tighten them down, the arm isn't going to deflect. 

Here's a couple pics of mine...have a good laugh at my welds! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
[attachment=32489][attachment=32490][attachment=32491]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 10, 2013)

I work for a roll forming company and they make those rings there sometimes, now I gotta start looking for the mistakes and see if I can score them.


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 10, 2013)

TimR said:


> Mike Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Tim,
> ...



Well, Tim, my hat is off to you  ......I see no reason to belittle something as functional as this! The hollow forms that you create with this show your skills....and that is what matters.....right? You have made a 3 wheeler- any comment vs. a 4 wheeler?


----------

